# Purple Albino Retic



## CodeWilster (Nov 30, 2010)

I took this picture the other day of "Julius Squeezer", my Purple Albino Reticulated Python, and just thought I'd share 







These snakes are absolutely amazing, and smart. It's the only snake I've had that closely watches my every move. Kind of freaks me out sometimes, and I love it


----------



## CodeWilster (Nov 30, 2010)

More pics maybe?


----------



## Dyn (Nov 30, 2010)

I saw this earlier when I was at work but couldnt comment.

Nice looking retic.

How big is he?


----------



## CodeWilster (Nov 30, 2010)

He's coming up on about 8ft now. Still has that slender build though...


----------



## NikiP (Nov 30, 2010)

That is a truly gorgeous snake :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Dyn (Dec 1, 2010)

About the same size as mine.

I really need to get some decent pics of him.


Do you have any other retics?


----------



## Anubis77 (Dec 1, 2010)

Good looking snake. I like the aggressive look he has to his eyes. It's intimidating.


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2010)

*It's an understatement, but all I can think of to say is... Wow! I am in love! *


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 1, 2010)

Dyn said:


> About the same size as mine.
> 
> I really need to get some decent pics of him.
> 
> ...


No, but I have a female Green Anaconda. (and now that it came up here's a pic of her face :} )







Between these two snakes I don't have any more room atm. Later on down the road I would love a couple more Retics though. Probably as soon as the really nice breeds that have been coming out lately come down in price.

@Anubis, what is even more intimidating is when you are in the middle of something and you look over to his cage and they are glaring right at you lol


----------



## Anubis77 (Dec 1, 2010)

CodeWilster said:


> @Anubis, what is even more intimidating is when you are in the middle of something and you look over to his cage and they are glaring right at you lol


I'm all too familiar with it, but on a much smaller scale. About a 4 foot scale that has orange puppy-dog eyes. My little Retic is not very intimidating yet.

Oh, and Julius Squeezer. Great name.


----------



## Ookamii (Dec 1, 2010)

I know of a retic that if it where to give me that look i would run away screeming, she was mine, for a month, i went outa town and came back, my husband didnt lock the top of the cage and she got out, now she lives at the lake near where my home, and shes 10 feet now....that was a year ago, when she got out she was 5 feet...i wanna catch her....


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 1, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> I'm all too familiar with it, but on a much smaller scale. About a 4 foot scale that has orange puppy-dog eyes. My little Retic is not very intimidating yet.
> 
> Oh, and Julius Squeezer. Great name.


I remember when mine was that little...a few months ago lol. What kind of Retic do you have?

Thanks  I have to give my giant snakes silly names to help neutralize the fear and intimidation they create in my family. Forgot to say that the Anaconda is named "Anacondalisa Rice"...but I usually just say "Condy"


----------



## Anubis77 (Dec 1, 2010)

CodeWilster said:


> I remember when mine was that little...a few months ago lol. What kind of Retic do you have?


Just a normal. No specific locality. Exactly what I wanted though.



> Thanks  I have to give my giant snakes silly names to help neutralize the fear and intimidation they create in my family. Forgot to say that the Anaconda is named "Anacondalisa Rice"...but I usually just say "Condy"


That's an awesome name. Hilarious. I did the same for mine. She's named Marusya, which is a feminine, cutesy sort of nickname for Maria in Russian. It'll be a bit at odds with her grown up appearance, but like you said, personifying them like that probably helps lessen the fear.

How's your anaconda in temperament?


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 1, 2010)

Always wanted one,but do not now if i would be able to feed properly or house it...One day I will.one day.Would really like to raise one from a new born.


----------



## sharpfang (Dec 1, 2010)

*Purty*

What is the Females name ? and do ya hold her much ?

GL w/ them - too big for my taste, but beautiful creatures.

Have a good Holiday Code - J


----------



## captmarga (Dec 1, 2010)

Must say that though retics are not my favorite of the restrictors, that's one lovely snake you have there! 

Marga


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 1, 2010)

Condy

What sort of enclosure req's are needed for full size retic?  Never really dug them before but your is fantabulous!


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 1, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> Just a normal. No specific locality. Exactly what I wanted though.
> 
> 
> That's an awesome name. Hilarious. I did the same for mine. She's named Marusya, which is a feminine, cutesy sort of nickname for Maria in Russian. It'll be a bit at odds with her grown up appearance, but like you said, personifying them like that probably helps lessen the fear.
> ...


To be honest I absolutely love the normals (especially the Sulawesi's). It's the broken pattern and solid striped morphs I don't care for.

Definitely, it does help. I have to remind myself that urticating hairs are "butt fluffies" when messing with my NW tarantulas, otherwise I get really cranky when I'm haired lol

As for Anaconda's temperament, tame as a kitten, but even that's an understatement and you would have to see it to believe it. She was WC and I can't believe how much I lucked out with her, no health/cosmetic issues and best of all it's like playing with a ginormous Sand Boa-that's how mellow she is. She's not cage aggressive either, at just about any given instant I can reach in there and grab her; no musking, hissing, striking, etc. She still has yet to strike at anything other than food (even which she is hesitant to strike at at first). I'm gonna have to make a video...

@zonbonzovi

Mine is currently in a 8'x2'x2' and that *might* house him comfortably as an adult but it really depends on how big he gets. He might max out at like 15 feet which would be perfect otherwise anything over that deserves at least another foot in depth. I'd imagine the 18+footers (especially females) require around 10'x4'x3'. Of course there are the dwarf varieties too which is a whole different story


----------



## eruheru (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful snake! Also, that's gotta be the best snake name ever


----------



## Crawly (Dec 1, 2010)

That is an absolutely beautiful animal!  I've wanted a retic for years but haven't been able to provide enough space to one.  Someday though.


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 2, 2010)

eruheru said:


> Beautiful snake! Also, that's gotta be the best snake name ever


Thanks! I like to think I was the first to come up with that but there is bound to be others. It definitely fits him.


----------

